# Throttlestop in Realtime Prioity



## Adish (Nov 12, 2021)

So, I have just noticed that Throttlestop is on realtime base priority in Task Manager,  but however two weeks back I remember it being on normal priority

Can anyone tell me if its normal?    because I run throttlestop in background while playing games and I am not sure realtime is good


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 12, 2021)

@Adish 
ThrottleStop has an INI option available to control what priority it runs at. It defaults to Real Time priority to help with some throttling problems. If you do not need this, open the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and add this line.

*Priority=0*

Restart ThrottleStop and that should set it to Normal Priority. You can set the Priority variable to 0, 1, 2 or 3 with 3 being the default, Real Time priority.

I know that writing software that runs at real time priority is a bad thing to do. There was a legit reason to do this many years ago but with recent CPUs, I do not think this is necessary anymore.


----------



## Adish (Nov 13, 2021)

@unclewebb 
thanks, I do use throttlestop to counter throttling problems, I use it to run at a specified turbo boost clock speed while playing games

so if I change it from realtime to normal   will Throttlestop work as same as before and manage the clock speed?


----------



## trieste15 (Nov 13, 2021)

Adish said:


> @unclewebb
> thanks, I do use throttlestop to counter throttling problems, I use it to run at a specified turbo boost clock speed while playing games
> 
> so if I change it from realtime to normal   will Throttlestop work as same as before and manage the clock speed?


You can try it out, and if it doesn't work, change it back.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 13, 2021)

trieste15 said:


> You can try it out, and if it doesn't work, change it back.


Fantastic advice!



Adish said:


> will Throttlestop work as same as before


It should. Show me a TS screenshot or at least tell me what CPU you have.


----------



## Adish (Nov 13, 2021)

yes here are my TS screenshots    and Ive talked with you before unclewebb,         my cpu is the intel i7 10510U


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 13, 2021)

ThrottleStop should run OK on your 10th Gen computer if you choose to run ThrottleStop at Normal priority. 

*Priority=0*

You can also try setting Priority to 1 or 2. 
Set Priority to 3 for real time priority.

When running ThrottleStop at normal priority, the maximum reported temperatures may not be quite as accurate. When a CPU is fully loaded during a stress test, it is best if monitoring software works at a higher priority when asking the CPU for temperature data. 

Everything else should work. I have not done any testing of priority in more than 10 years. Let me know if you discover any issues when running ThrottleStop at normal priority.


----------



## Adish (Nov 15, 2021)

Oh,  is the Realtime priority not the default setting of Throttlestop?    @unclewebb

 Maybe i am mistaken but I remember seeing it on normal priority few weeks back


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 15, 2021)

Adish said:


> the default setting


Real time is the default setting for ThrottleStop. This can change when running a TS Bench stress test. If a benchmark is allowed to run at real time priority while it is fully loading your CPU, your computer would lock up and become unresponsive until the benchmark was finished.

To avoid that situation, the TS Bench lets you set the priority to Normal or lower. It does not let you set the priority higher than Normal to avoid any unresponsive situations.







Adish said:


> I remember seeing it on normal priority few weeks back


This setting in the TS Bench might be why you assumed that Normal priority is the default for ThrottleStop. 
This only applies when the benchmark is running.


----------



## Adish (Nov 16, 2021)

ahhh that explains it ,  thank you very much


----------

